# Family Reunification VISA (Family of EU Citizen) for Netherlands



## anubhavbisht (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I am Indian national living in UK for about 2 years. I have recently married to German national and now we are planning to move to Netherlands. I want to apply for Family reunification Visa but i have some questions regarding it.

a) How to apply this from UK. I believe i need to apply for family of EU Citizen in order to do that but where should i start from. 

b) What all documents i need before i apply for the visa.


Thanks in Advance

Warm Regards
Anubhav Bisht


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally a "family reunification visa" is for someone on a visa to bring their spouse to the country in which they are living. If you're married to a German national, then you only need whatever visa is required as a tourist to the Netherlands. After entry, you then apply for a residence permit as the spouse of an EU national.

Your spouse may have to show that they are settled in the Netherlands (i.e. job, pension, student) but it should be fairly simple for you to get a residence permit as the family member of an EU national exercising their rights to live in the Netherlands.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

